# Mini breeder near Ottawa?



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think a great place to start would be the Poodle Club of Canada 

Breeders


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

vikinglady;107902 said:


> I've been searching the posts, and apologize in advance if this has been covered. Does anyone have experience with miniature poodle breeders near Ottawa, Ont.? (as in, good ones to recommend, or bad ones to avoid?) I'm looking for a female mini I could take to obedience and agility. thanks for any tips.


Hi Viking:
I am a member of the PCC (Poodle Club of Canada) and Director for Que.
I know most of the miniature poodle breeders in Canada. I would recommend Dr. Joanne Reichertz DMV or her co breeder Anne Bell. (Bellefleet and Sanver miniature poodles) They have fabulous minis and I personally see them at the shows. They are beautiful and have great temperament. They do not reside in the Ottawa area, more around the Toronto area, nonetheless in order for me to get my puppy from a responsible breeder the extra 2-3 hours drive will not make the difference.
There is another reputable and ethical mini breeder who resides in Brighton Ontario a 2 hour drive I believe from Ottawa and her minis are wonderful too. She is a very close and personal friend of mine and I do refer to her as well if someone wants a well bred mini. Her name is Julie Pauline Heenan and she is Enchantment Poodles. It is to the above three mini breeders that I recommend clients go to purchase minis from.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Doris Grant (Dorian) used to live about 1 hour from Ottawa, and I got my first spoo from her when we lived in Ottawa. She also breeds minis. If she is still in the area, she should be reachable either via the PCC website or PCA website, as she is active in PCA.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpoodle:
I believe Doris Grant of Dorian Kennels has retired. I know she is not breeding standards anylonger, but I am not sure about the minis. It could be she still is. I believe she still resides in North Gower Ontario. This is very close to Ottawa.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

OK, thanks, Ora. I saw her at PCA this spring but didn't get a chance to speak with her. I know she co-owned or co-bred a mini with the Kennedys who was doing very well a year or so ago, but don't know if she's still breeding minis.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpoodle:
From what I have heard others say, Doris retired. It seems she has alot of leg pain and so I know from what I was told that she no longer breeds standards. But am not sure about minis. She had a couple nice minis from what I have seen, but mostly I know her for her standards.
She had a nice white mini years ago. So.. not sure if she still breeds minis.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> OK, thanks, Ora. I saw her at PCA this spring but didn't get a chance to speak with her. I know she co-owned or co-bred a mini with the Kennedys who was doing very well a year or so ago, but don't know if she's still breeding minis.


Ferralpoodle:
OH YES, totally escaped me (LONG weekend of grooming 3 dogs, 
That white bitch the Camelot bitch is absolutely DROP DEAD GORGEOUS. A fellow from BC campaigned her successfuly last year. SHe is absolutely to die for. Yes she is co owned by Doris Grant with the breeder in the U.S. Sorry about this oversight.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

They're not near Ottawa, but if you're looking for a dog to do performance with, I would contact Palman Poodles. Welcome to 67.220.225.90/~palm8614 My mom knows someone through agility who has a couple of dogs through them and is very happy. They specialize in whites/ creams and silver/ blues.

When I was searching I also came across Enchantment and Sanvar/ Bellefleet. Enchantment appealed to me bc they leave natural tails but I didn't personally ever speak with them. Bellefleet was the first breeder I visited and I ended up going elsewhere. Both kennels I believe are mostly conformation, but of course that doesn't mean they can't produce lovely working dogs!


----------



## vikinglady (Aug 1, 2010)

*thanks for the input*

thanks all for the suggestions. I had checked the poodle club of Canada, and have also visited these, and many other homepages. It's very helpful, though, to ask people who actually know the poodles, since very often the best webpages are hosted by the not-so-great breeders.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

vikinglady said:


> thanks all for the suggestions. I had checked the poodle club of Canada, and have also visited these, and many other homepages. It's very helpful, though, to ask people who actually know the poodles, since very often the best webpages are hosted by the not-so-great breeders.


I am not sure I understand what this means


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I am not sure I understand what this means


I think she means that the web sites she has gone to look great, but we know from past experience here that sometimes a web site does not tell the tale. There are some pretty raunchy breeders out there who have decent web sites. So, best to get references and speak to former buyers about their experiences rather than let the web site tell the whole story for you, or to other breeders who know these people. We saw what happened to Pinky when she let the web site of that terrible amalgamation of unscrupulous breeders make her decision for her.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau:
I totally agree. Around here in the Montreal area there are SO MANY what I would label as MIK MAK breeders and you should see some of their websites, you would think that they are running a top breeding facility with the best pedigrees in the world, once you open up pedigree and see the (crap) the are breeding if you are informed and well versed you immediately realize what is going on.. Unfortunately most consumers are not as well educated and savvy as some of us are and fall prey to these lucrative sites.
My heart is breaking for Pinky though..this is a great loss for her she seems to really love dogs.

By the way, I have afriend in my area who bred her bitch to her male. The pedigree is pet, but the puppy and I saw him today, he is 3 mos. old is fabulous. Black and in size and he is a sweetheart and very calm.
If Pinky or anyone on this board would like a well bred black miniature male (pet) please let me know. She is asking Can. $800.00 for him.. He has had all his shots and vet check etc... so anyone interested he is available for adoption.


----------



## vikinglady (Aug 1, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think she means that the web sites she has gone to look great, but we know from past experience here that sometimes a web site does not tell the tale. There are some pretty raunchy breeders out there who have decent web sites. So, best to get references and speak to former buyers about their experiences rather than let the web site tell the whole story for you, or to other breeders who know these people. We saw what happened to Pinky when she let the web site of that terrible amalgamation of unscrupulous breeders make her decision for her.


Exactly - you got my meaning, and better said than I could. I know nothing about poodle breeders, but I can think of 3 doberman breeders I would not want a puppy from who have nice web sites. They are not doing anything illegal and I would never bad mouth them - neither would I recommend them. Other breeders know to steer clear of them, but the general public just looks at the web pages. Pinky's story is heartwrenching - and undoubtably she is one of many who fell for the slick website.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

vikinglady;108398 said:


> Exactly - you got my meaning, and better said than I could. I know nothing about poodle breeders, but I can think of 3 doberman breeders I would not want a puppy from who have nice web sites. They are not doing anything illegal and I would never bad mouth them - neither would I recommend them. Other breeders know to steer clear of them, but the general public just looks at the web pages. Pinky's story is heartwrenching - and undoubtably she is one of many who fell for the slick website.


Vikinglady:
There are many very nicely done and catchy websites which depict beautiful poodles , bred by wonderful ethical and conscientious breeders. Not all catchy sites are owned by unscrupoulos breeders. One has to look past the fancy website and ask the breeder for references and as many names of their clients that they can give you to include their vet. Fancy websites mean nothing to me, it just means that the breeder invested a substantial amount of money to creat one.. but is by far not an indication of what they MAY BE LIKE. I have met so many people who tell me but WOW look at her website and what she says about her/himself as a breeder....
My website for example is nice, down to earth not fancy or catchy in anyway, but what I profess in it is true and factual.
Consuomers these days have to be savvy and the first thing one must know is not to believe everything they read on the net... Breeders must be able to back up what is advertised on their websites so that the client has the option to find out the truth, regardless of the "wow" website.


----------

